# Looking for expats for travel channel show



## WaterParks1214

Hi! Hi my name is Sharon and I am casting a show for the Travel Channel called Xtreme Waterparks.

We are shooting in at SPLASH WORLD in Monteux this weekend Sept 12/13 and we are looking for friends to get paid to ride water slides. Parking and meals included. Looking for FUN FIT group of 3-4 friends.

Thanks!


----------

